# just need to vent



## inlovetfa (Apr 21, 2011)

So I go and eat at a Mr. Gattis for those who don't know what it is its a restaurant mainly for children it has games and TV with cartoons on anyway so I'm there eating with my family and we notice this old lady giving ugly looks and shaking her head so were like okay and as she gets up to leave she looks at my son and my niece and says "little brats" and just takes off so I get up and go after her telling her no one calls my kids brats and she says well they are being obnoxious. The nerve of this old hag so I'm like their kids that's how kids act and she tells me I have grandkids and they don't act like that I tell her, not with people like you raising them so she walks out and calls me a ***** I say **** you. So that's the story and here is me venting. Why the hell do people go eat at a place where you know damn well children will be there note its Friday so its gonna be packed. If you don't like kids eat somewhere else or take it to go don't go and be rude and all grouchy just cuz you can't read a ****in book at a kids restaurant (she was trying to read and was upset my kids were loud) omg I was so shocked and upset that this crazy lady has the nerve to open her mouth didn't everyone get taught if you don't have anything nice to say don't say anything at all and to tell the kids like if they even understand the kids are 2 and 3. Ugh I'm just so angry I've never met anyone like this. I would totally understand if it was a fancy quiet restaurant but it wasn't.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore (Apr 7, 2011)

There are very few things which can get me riled up. Don’t mess with my child or anyone else’s for that matter. Parents have every right to stick up for their children. Not only is it their right, it is their duty to. Especially when children are at an age where they are too young to defend themselves from the bullying behavior of a mean old lady. With any luck, maybe a house will land on her.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

inlovetfa said:


> So I go and eat at a Mr. Gattis for those who don't know what it is its a restaurant mainly for children it has games and TV with cartoons on anyway so I'm there eating with my family and we notice this old lady giving ugly looks and shaking her head so were like okay and as she gets up to leave she looks at my son and my niece and says "little brats" and just takes off so I get up and go after her telling her no one calls my kids brats and she says well they are being obnoxious. The nerve of this old hag so I'm like their kids that's how kids act and she tells me I have grandkids and they don't act like that I tell her, not with people like you raising them so she walks out and calls me a ***** I say **** you. So that's the story and here is me venting. Why the hell do people go eat at a place where you know damn well children will be there note its Friday so its gonna be packed. If you don't like kids eat somewhere else or take it to go don't go and be rude and all grouchy just cuz you can't read a ****in book at a kids restaurant (she was trying to read and was upset my kids were loud) omg I was so shocked and upset that this crazy lady has the nerve to open her mouth didn't everyone get taught if you don't have anything nice to say don't say anything at all and to tell the kids like if they even understand the kids are 2 and 3. Ugh I'm just so angry I've never met anyone like this. I would totally understand if it was a fancy quiet restaurant but it wasn't.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



My blood is boiling for you! What a hag!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigToe (Jun 2, 2011)

Sorry, you over-reacted. Swearing at an old woman because she called your kids brats? Good thing you weren't wearing a pistol 'eh, or you would have shot her perhaps? The decent and civilized thing to do would have been to minimally ignore her, or apologize for the kids behavior. Given your attitude of "ain't nobody tell me my kids are brats" I suspect you don't give a damn if they bother anyone when you are in a public place with them. One of the problems with this world is people like you who "track someone down" because of something so innocuous as an old lady calling your kids brats. Grow up.


----------



## inlovetfa (Apr 21, 2011)

Excuse you big toe but everyones kids were being loud and its a place where kids are allowed to be kids which is why we went there in the first place. Second I don't think I was wrong in any way just because she was old does not give her the right to tell my kids rude comments grew up with if you have nothing nice to say don't say anything at all! I feel sorry for your kids if you have any I like to teach my kids to stand up for themselves not get stepped on this is the real world. And when I do take my son out to quiet places such as the movies I do leave the theatre as soon as he starts acting out. Tell me this how is calling some strangers kids there brats civilized that is just plain ****ing rude! I will always stand up for my children and she called me a ***** how civilized is that **** her and **** you I am grown up! How is standing up for your kids in any way childish? I am a very nice person but you don't mess with my family I will say something and I don't give a damn what people like you have to say! I'm also very stubborn and full of pride so if your gonna reply back don't be suprised if I defend myself as I am doing now! I just wanted to vent not get an opinion from you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Canonball (Jun 26, 2011)

lol, so trashy. You, your kids, and the old woman. You chasing an old woman out of a "restaurant" is not standing up for your children, as you put it.

However, you are correct that the old woman chose the wrong place to eat in order to read a book.


----------



## BigToe (Jun 2, 2011)

inlovetfa said:


> Excuse you big toe but everyones kids were being loud and its a place where kids are allowed to be kids which is why we went there in the first place.


Obviously your kids were doing something that caused a reaction out of her. Your kids are probably not as perfect as you think they are.



inlovetfa said:


> Second I don't think I was wrong in any way just because she was old does not give her the right to tell my kids rude comments grew up with if you have nothing nice to say don't say anything at all!


Yes, I know you don't think you were wrong. I disagree. You should have taken the advice you grew up with and said nothing. You expect the old lady to follow that advice but you don't follow it yourself. She didn't hurl swears at your kids, just called them brats. Somehow I think they would have survived just fine if you had not intervened. What are you going to do now, try to get the federal government to provide professional counseling for your kids now because some old lady called them brats? You're being ridiculous.



inlovetfa said:


> I like to teach my kids to stand up for themselves not get stepped on this is the real world.


Please...your kids probably aren't old enough to do multiplication yet and you're going to teach them about standing up for themselves? All you have taught them by your outburst is intolerance. There's a time to stand up for oneself and a time to look away. Keep it up and your kids are going to grow up to be just like you.



inlovetfa said:


> Tell me this how is calling some strangers kids there brats civilized that is just plain ****ing rude!


Don't you have any REAL issues that you can target your energy at? Do you know how many people on this forum WISH that all they had to deal with was some old lady calling their kids brats?



inlovetfa said:


> I will always stand up for my children and she called me a *****


She didn't call you anything until you tracked her down and confronted her. Maybe she feels exactly the same way you do and she is ALWAYS going to stand up for herself when someone tracks her down and complains about something she says. Maybe she feels she has a right to say what she wants, regardless of what you think, and nobody like you is going to stop her. Sounds to me like you got the exact reaction from her that you displayed yourself. Tough luck for you.



inlovetfa said:


> how civilized is that **** her and **** you I am grown up!


Has anyone ever told you that you are a charming woman? I didn't think so.



inlovetfa said:


> How is standing up for your kids in any way childish?


Read your original message again. It's a perfect example.



inlovetfa said:


> I am a very nice person but you don't mess with my family I will say something and I don't give a damn what people like you have to say!


I think that old lady is entitled to the same philosophy. How's it feel being on the other side of it?



inlovetfa said:


> I'm also very stubborn and full of pride so if your gonna reply back don't be suprised if I defend myself as I am doing now! I just wanted to vent not get an opinion from you!


Honey, you couldn't defend yourself from an army of marshmallow men who had to walk through an inferno to get to you. But you go ahead and vent some more if it makes you feels happy and I'll just sit back and chuckle.


----------



## inlovetfa (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm not your honey! So don't call me that! I bet your probably one of those old ladys that just can't mind their damn business! And I have been called charming the only time I'm not is when rude people just won't mind their business and I never said my kids were perfect but we were in a place where they don't have to be ! I didn't run her out she was already leaving she was looking at everyone ugly she just happened to pass by my table on her way out so she told my kids the other parents even told us she was being rude to them too. So if someone that's a total stranger goes up to you and calls you something your just gonna apologize to them or are you gonna defend yourself and say something like 'excuse who the hell Are you to be calling me that! My kids don't need to know math to understand when someone is being rude. And about everyone having worse problems well okay but I didn't ask for help or any comments for that matter YOU just had to be nosy and put your two cents in all I was doing was expressing how angry I was. You just have to start calling me things what's wrong with you learn how to mind your business. maybe I didn't have to go after her but she didn't need to open her mouth either why is okay for her to call my kids something but not for me to react that is just stupid. Why do you reply if this is so funny just mind your business and go nag someone else please.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

